# new stuff for the year.



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

ok. First post here. Been putting my stuff up on Ghostdroppings, but decided to come over here and put up some pictures too.
First set is a blucky zombie I just finished. Before and after shots:


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

next is the spider I did for the garage:









Technically I made the kids to


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

and this is the reaper I put together:


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

and some shots of the yard this year thus far:


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

annnnd....the "greeters" I made last year:




























oh...and jack at the end of the path the treaters have to follow...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Blastin...welcome and great work...love the zombie and the kids....house and lighting looks good too!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Ohhh...I like the greaters and Jack also


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

the kids were the most fun to make but by far require the most maintenance


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice pics
I like the eyes up in the window 
cool greeters


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks great! Kids are cute, love the little guy with his blanket and sippy cup posing next to the prop!:devil:


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

Great work, I would have liked to live closer so i could see it first hand


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done (kids and props alike) and welcome to the forum.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Awesome job! Looks great.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Good stuff! I love what you've got going on in the windows.


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks all.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Love the props. The creepiest is the large face with eyes staring at you in the window! Did you make that or buy that? Those are really great!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is pretty Nice everything...


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

the face is one of those window posters that The Spirit store has been selling for the last few years. It has a blue spotlight behind it for effect


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellent yard haunt! Look great! Happy Halloween and have fun haunting!!!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Your set up looks great! the lighting is perfect!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That corpse is GREAT.... I love all the props, nice set up too!


----------

